# 28 gauge hulls?



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am looking for some 28 ga. empty hulls, anyone know where to get them? Scheels was zero help when I was in there this weekend!


----------



## cobbhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Trapper,

Don't know of any supply of once fired, but Ballistic Products out of Minn., ballisticproducts.com and Precision out of Mitchell,S.D., precisionreloading.com should both be able to help you out with everything you need to reload 28 ga, including load data should you need it.

Steve


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks, will check it out!


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

www.precisionreloading.com/mm5/merchant ... 8_GA_2_3-4


----------



## tdawg1 (May 25, 2010)

trapper62, try gunbrokers.com for your empties


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks, will do!


----------

